
Ready,Set,Fly - helenakikov
https://medium.com/@helenakikov/flyzen-here-where-its-all-began-bf60a23c81a1
======
borkt
I'm not sure this is a problem, the post seems fairly dramatic.Typically you
can talk to the gate agent or customer service and receive some information
about the cause of a delay.

~~~
helenakikov
While it is not a matter of life or death, it is a painful problem, that we're
working to minimize. There are endless articles on the web on this topic, here
are a couple:

[https://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2017/05/08/pearson-
fligh...](https://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2017/05/08/pearson-flight-
delays-due-to-construction-taking-toll-on-passengers.html)

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-08-23/blame-
the...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-08-23/blame-the-airlines-
not-the-weather-for-most-u-s-flight-delays)

